# Can't get diagnosed because doctor says my problems are "drug related".



## sugarskull (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had lots of problems with depression and anxiety ever since I was little. When I was 7 or 8 I started having these 10 or 20 minute attacks where everything would start going really fast and it would feel like I was listening to a million different radio stations at the same time, but I wasn't "hearing" it, it was only in my head. These "attacks" still happen every day. I take 0.75 mg of risperidone every day for it. It doesn't really help, but I keep taking it because I find it helps to balance my mood, because I have very severe mood swings all day, every day.
If you've seen my first few posts you'd know that the reason why I have DP is because 4 years ago I had a bad shroom trip while greening out from marijuana. I was also on zoloft, and being stoned while on anti-depressants can really screw you up. I have flashbacks from this bad trip. They happen AT LEAST once a month. Sometimes they can happen a couple times a week. It depends how stressed out I am. My psychiatrist told me that this is called post traumatic stress, but he cannot diagnose me with that because it is drug related.
For my anxiety and depression, I take 30 mg of remeron and 300 mg of wellbutrin.
I really would like to have a second opinion from a psychologist or psychiatrist on my flashback problem and my "attacks". Where I am it is hard to get referred to a good psychiatrist or psychologist. We have 'health regions' and when you a referred by someone in one region it has to be to someone in the same region, and I live in a small town so all of the doctors aren't as good as city doctors. That may be a biased opinion because of the doctors I've had to deal with here, but I still believe it's true.
Does anyone else get the "attacks" I have been getting since I was 7? Has anyone had to deal with a doctor that can't diagnose you because it is drug related?


----------



## bro12345 (Sep 18, 2011)

sorry for the late reply, but this is similar to what happened to me. I had a bad high on an amphetamine and i havn't been normal since. My doctor said that since it was drug related it would go away, but it hasn't.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

yea i got from a bad shroom trip too and still reexperience the fear and helplessness. 10mnths now. sucks.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

I happen to know a guy who took about 15 grams of speed in one night and had a bad trip, obviously. After that experience, he ended up in a mental institution where he had to take 19 pills each day - Risperidone, Diazepam, Promazine, Sulpiride. What he told me is that taking pills is the worst you can do, it just produces fake feelings and makes it all nicer to you. One month after taking those, he just got tired of it all and decided to cut all the medication out. He said that the first month was hell but it eventually got better and better. Now he's a 100 % recovered and said, stronger than ever- 2 years afterwards. He had to stop smoking pot earlier as it used to make the anxiety worse and produce bad trips, but now he can smoke it again.

What I want to say is that there's hope, some have had it worse than us and were able to pull themselves out of it. It's possible, everything is, I just suppose it takes time and effort.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you explain the attacks a little more? Have you ever considered childhood trauma? 
I wouldn't nessesarily focus on a diagnosis, it's just a label, unless you need it to get referred to treatment. You could ask to see someone who treats drug problems if they say it's drugs but that could just confuse your chart. Have you seen a psychologist? There's obviously something else, not drug related if you had thngs as a child. I don't know if you have money, and I don't know how rules work with other countries, but there are some docs and therapists who will treat over the phone or on skype.... Hope one of these ideas could help


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I asked a psychologist who diagnosed me with depersonalization and derealization= dissociative disorder not specified, about people who get it from drugs, she said that she doesn't see those kinds of clients because she doesn't want to deal with them, that they have other problems to deal with other than their disorders cause they are doing drugs, I asked cause I thought of people from this site, I never did drugs and don't plan to


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

someone who works with anxiety or dissociative disorders could help...........i'd think a psychologist would be better able to help figure out what the attacks as a child were, but if they aren't affecting you now, i'm to sure how much help it would be. everyone has a right to a second opinion, you might call your doc's office and see if there are options, i would think if someone deemed it necessary you have a specialist and your region didn't have one you could go outside of the region.but that makes too much sense and logic, things health systems dont tend to have....


----------

